# Sevilla or Madrid?



## mich1122 (May 23, 2013)

I'm pretty torn over where I want to spend my year in Spain as an au pair and I was wondering if you guys would mind giving me some input. Sevilla and Madrid are at the top of my list. I'm looking for a fairly big city that will keep me busy with cultural activities all year and is predominantly Spanish speaking. I'm looking for a city with plenty of old-world charm and dazzling architecture, a delicious food and diverse music scene, great nightlife for 20-somethings, a solid LGBT scene and LGBT friendly populace, a welcoming attitude toward foreigners, good public transportation, and an understandable accent for beginners. It's also important to me that the culture of which ever city I choose feel distinctly Spanish. I don't necessarily want to be some place that is so globalized and modern that the local culture seems overly watered down, if you know what I mean. 

I think I'm a little more drawn to Sevilla, probably because of the beautiful moorish architecture, its deep historical roots, relatively cheaper cost of living, and it's proximity to a number of other Andalusian cities that I'm interested, as well as the water by Costa de la Luz. It seems like it would be large enough to hold my interest, but not overwhelmingly so. However I've also heard so many great things about Madrid, so I don't want to rule the capital out either. I've heard the accent is a lot easier to understand and that there are a lot more cultural opportunities, plus the central location makes seeing the entire country a lot easier. What do you guys think?

Also, can anyone tell me if the accent and speaking pace in Sevilla is really that much harder to understand than that in Madrid for a beginner?

Sorry that was so long!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

mich1122 said:


> I'm looking for a fairly big city that will keep me busy with cultural activities all year and is predominantly Spanish speaking. I'm looking for a city with plenty of old-world charm and dazzling architecture, a delicious food and diverse music scene, great nightlife for 20-somethings, a solid LGBT scene and LGBT friendly populace, a welcoming attitude toward foreigners, good public transportation, and an understandable accent for beginners. It's also important to me that the culture of which ever city I choose feel distinctly Spanish. I don't necessarily want to be some place that is so globalized and modern that the local culture seems overly watered down, if you know what I mean.


You're not going to find these things in Seville. But OTOH you're not going to find some of the other things in Madrid. I don't think there's any one city that can fulfill all your requirements so you're going to have to prioritize. For instance, Seville is great for being a short ride away from many spectacular beaches and mountain hiking trails. But it stinks if you're interested in weekend trips around Europe. And there's no question that Madrid has a much livelier and diverse cultural scene, although Seville can be good for traditional culture like Flamenco. I wouldn't worry too much about the understanding the accent in Seville. It's true that at first it's hard to follow, but if you immerse yourself, within a few months your ear gets used to it. 

I should add that I'm not too sure about the LGBT scene in Seville (could exist without me being aware of it) but I can tell you that Sevillanos are very tolerant and accepting of gays. 

Anyway, I think more than anything it comes down to if you're more interested in a big capital city or a smaller provincial one. I prefer Seville, but that's me...


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Madrid has a solid LGBT scene and plenty of nightlife. In fact the Chueca barrio has now become predominantly gay and, amongst other things, is home to one of the biggest pride festivals in Europe as well as a huge assortment of bars, clubs, etc. I can't compare Madrid with Seville as, I'm ashamed to say, I've never visited Seville. Madrid has plenty of old areas and baroque architecture but I wouldn't call it architecturally stunning, there's very little that's more than 3 centuries old and no original Moorish or Gothic architecture to speak of. Nearby Toledo is a different story. I imagine Seville conforms more to the Spanish stereotype while Madrid is more contemporary Spain. Giiven that Madrid is one of the main capital cities in Europe I still consider the centre to be incredibly cheap to live in, although Seville will be cheaper.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Madrid has a solid LGBT scene and plenty of nightlife. In fact the Chueca barrio has now become predominantly gay and, amongst other things, is home to one of the biggest pride festivals in Europe as well as a huge assortment of bars, clubs, etc. I can't compare Madrid with Seville as, I'm ashamed to say, I've never visited Seville. Madrid has plenty of old areas and baroque architecture but I wouldn't call it architecturally stunning, there's very little that's more than 3 centuries old and no original Moorish or Gothic architecture to speak of. Nearby Toledo is a different story. I imagine Seville conforms more to the Spanish stereotype while Madrid is more contemporary Spain. Giiven that Madrid is one of the main capital cities in Europe I still consider the centre to be incredibly cheap to live in, although Seville will be cheaper.


I've never been to Seville either, but I would say that the OP has all the pertinent info and just needs to make a decision. There are other threads about this. If you scroll down to the bottom of this page you'll see the links.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've never been to Seville either, .


You should. It is a great place.

Architecturally it is superior to Madrid, but in other terms I'm not sure it would win me over if I had to choose... but then I would say that!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You should. It is a great place.


I'm sure it is, but I can only go at Easter, but Easter processions bring me out in a rash, or the summer and I don't go for tourism at 40+º, so I'll have to wait a few years. I don't think Sevilla is going anywhere...
Although I did hear something about a new modern construction that was going to change Sevilla??


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Although I did hear something about a new modern construction that was going to change Sevilla??


LOL, would that be Las Setas?










Or maybe the Pelli Tower, still under construction.










Two big white elephant projects - total wastes of money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> LOL, would that be Las Setas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pelli Tower was the one. 
Out of the two I'd go for las setas. The tower is , after all just a tower, a concrete mass which certainly doesn't add anything to the landscape and from what I can see, detracts, which I believe was the complaint of the locals.
Bit like the Iberdrola tower in Bilbao which can be seen from so many places in the city and surrounding countryside, as illustrated by the photo, but who wants to be able to see yet another tower block ??


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

mich1122 said:


> I'm pretty torn over where I want to spend my year in Spain as an au pair and I was wondering if you guys would mind giving me some input. Sevilla and Madrid are at the top of my list. I'm looking for a fairly big city that will keep me busy with cultural activities all year and is predominantly Spanish speaking. I'm looking for a city with plenty of old-world charm and dazzling architecture, a delicious food and diverse music scene, great nightlife for 20-somethings, a solid LGBT scene and LGBT friendly populace, a welcoming attitude toward foreigners, good public transportation, and an understandable accent for beginners. It's also important to me that the culture of which ever city I choose feel distinctly Spanish. I don't necessarily want to be some place that is so globalized and modern that the local culture seems overly watered down, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I think I'm a little more drawn to Sevilla, probably because of the beautiful moorish architecture, its deep historical roots, relatively cheaper cost of living, and it's proximity to a number of other Andalusian cities that I'm interested, as well as the water by Costa de la Luz. It seems like it would be large enough to hold my interest, but not overwhelmingly so. However I've also heard so many great things about Madrid, so I don't want to rule the capital out either. I've heard the accent is a lot easier to understand and that there are a lot more cultural opportunities, plus the central location makes seeing the entire country a lot easier. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


"Sevillian"accent is very hard to understand...even for me.Good luck.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Pelli Tower was the one.
> Out of the two I'd go for las setas. The tower is , after all just a tower, a concrete mass which certainly doesn't add anything to the landscape and from what I can see, detracts, which I believe was the complaint of the locals.
> Bit like the Iberdrola tower in Bilbao which can be seen from so many places in the city and surrounding countryside, as illustrated by the photo, but who wants to be able to see yet another tower block ??


Not only is it ugly, but as I said, a total waste of money because there are literally dozens of office buildings sitting empty in Seville thanks to the crisis. The last thing Seville needs is 40 more floors of office space. I wonder how many politicians' pockets got lined to get that project off the ground.


----------



## Zape (May 21, 2013)

I think Madrid has all you need... I like more Seville, but it is because I prefer fairly small cities and another atmosphere. Madrid is huge with many diverse activities. Sevilla is more ''town''. However, the hard accent for Sevillanos, maybe is going to be difficult for you. (I´m spanish and sometimes I can´t understand them) and if one of your priorities is improve your spanish your place is Madrid.

You will be funny there, I´m sure.


----------



## mich1122 (May 23, 2013)

Hmmm that's interesting. I mean I don't need a sprawling metropolis, necessarily, but it is important to me to be in a decent sized city, somewhere I could keep exploring for months without feeling like I've seen everything. Would you say it's more of a small city or a medium sized city? 

BTW thanks for all the responses guys, they've been really helpful.


----------

